# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  AEMET: El año hidrológico 2009-2010, muy húmedo

## Luján

Algo que ya sabíamos, pero ahora llega la confirmación de la AEMET:

Enlace web (con caducidad): http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2010...logico20092010
Enlace PDF: http://www.aemet.es/es/-s:pdf/notici...logico20092010

    07/10/2010  - El año hidrológico 2009-2010 ha sido muy húmedo, con  una precipitación media sobre España que ha superado en más del 25% su  valor normal y ha producido un superávit medio de unos 180 mm.

El año hidrológico, del 1 de octubre de 2009 al 30 de septiembre de  2010, ha resultado en conjunto muy húmedo, de forma que el valor medio  de la precipitación sobre España ha superado en más de un 25% al valor  normal, con un superávit medio de precipitaciones sobre el territorio  nacional de unos 180 mm. Este superávit ha sido especialmente importante  en el tercio sur peninsular mientras que, por el contrario, en amplias  zonas de las regiones mediterráneas y de la vertiente cantábrica el año  ha sido algo más seco de lo normal.

Si se considera con más detalle la distribución geográfica de las  precipitaciones en el conjunto del año, se observa que éste resultó muy  húmedo, con totales acumulados que superan sus valores normales en más  de un 50 %, en la mayor parte de Andalucía, algunas zonas del sur de  Castilla-La Mancha y oeste de Castilla y León y en las islas más  occidentales del archipiélago canario, en tanto que en el resto de las  zonas de la vertiente atlántica, así como en La Rioja, sur de Navarra,  este de Castilla-La Mancha, Murcia, áreas del norte y sur de Aragón y  parte de Cataluña, las precipitaciones del conjunto de estos 12 meses  alcanzaron valores que se situaron en general entre un 10% y un 40% por  encima de sus valores medios. Por el contrario, en la mayor parte de las  regiones cantábricas, norte y oeste de Galicia, extremos norte y sur de  Cataluña, zona   central de Aragón, parte del archipiélago canario y algunas zonas del  sur de Castilla y León, norte de Madrid y norte de Castilla-La Mancha  las precipitaciones quedaron por debajo de sus valores medios, habiendo  sido el déficit de precipitaciones más acusado, por encima del 25% del  valor medio, en el norte de Valencia, extremo oeste de Galicia e isla de  Fuerteventura.

  Precipitación año hidrológico 2009-2010

Respecto a la distribución de las precipitaciones a lo largo del  año, cabe destacar que los meses otoñales de octubre y noviembre  resultaron secos en la mayor parte de España, con precipitaciones cuyo  valor acumulado quedó, en promedio, un 30% por debajo del normal. Este  período resultó especialmente deficitario en lluvias, con  precipitaciones que no llegaron a la mitad de los valores normales, en  la mitad suroriental peninsular y en ambos archipiélagos. Hacia mediados  del mes de diciembre la situación meteorológica predominante cambio de  forma radical, iniciándose un período de precipitaciones abundantes, que  afectó de forma más acusada a las regiones del tercio sur peninsular.  Esta situación, marcada por el claro predominio de los vientos de  poniente y el paso de sucesivas borrascas de origen atlántico, se  mantuvo a lo largo de los meses de enero, febrero y marzo, de   forma que el valor de la precipitación media en España acumulada sobre  el cuatrimestre diciembre-marzo superó los 500 mm., duplicando al  correspondiente valor medio del período. A lo largo de los meses de  abril, mayo y junio, las precipitaciones se situaron, en conjunto, en  torno a sus valores medios, de forma que el importante superávit de  precipitaciones generado en los meses invernales se mantuvo a lo largo  de la primavera, siendo en promedio del orden de unos 220 mm. a finales  de junio. Los meses veraniegos de julio y agosto fueron más secos de lo  normal, especialmente julio, en el que las precipitaciones apenas  supusieron el 50% de su valor medio. En el mes de septiembre las  precipitaciones se distribuyeron de forma muy irregular y su valor medio  se situó en torno a un 25% por debajo de la media, por lo que a lo  largo del trimestre veraniego se redujo gradualmente, si bien de forma  ligera, el importante superávit de   precipitaciones que se había acumulado en el invierno.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Muy Humedo? Creo que se han quedado cortos.... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------

